# Bandsaw blade alignment tester



## GrahamRounce (30 Nov 2010)

No big news to anyone probably, but I found it useful: A piece of wood held against the blade by a small magnet glued to it. Saves making test cuts.


----------



## oddsocks (30 Nov 2010)

Thanks Graham - that is certainly useful to me...I've just fitted a Kreg fence to my record 350 and need to align it.

Dave


----------



## studders (30 Nov 2010)

Won't the set of the teeth throw it out? :duno:


----------



## GrahamRounce (30 Nov 2010)

Hmmm Good point. In that case, I'll be gluing a small thin piece of something to the back of the wood, so it only contacts the non-toothy part of the blade...


----------



## oddsocks (30 Nov 2010)

or maybe easier to notch the wood where the teeth set is


----------



## beech1948 (1 Dec 2010)

Oddsocks,

See you have a Kreg bandsaw fence. After a few days/weeks use any chance of a review. I'm considering fitting a new fence to my Startrite to replace the homemade one.
regards
Alan


----------



## GrahamRounce (1 Dec 2010)

> or maybe easier to notch the wood where the teeth set is


I thought of that, too! No, really, I did!! Lol.


----------



## oddsocks (1 Dec 2010)

beech1948":3bwbp46y said:


> Oddsocks,
> 
> See you have a Kreg bandsaw fence. After a few days/weeks use any chance of a review. I'm considering fitting a new fence to my Startrite to replace the homemade one.
> regards
> Alan



will do - I can't use the garage at the moment as the up and over door is broken (bits on order). I'll take some pics as well, the Kreg took some thinking to fit and allow blade changing without removal


----------



## Shultzy (1 Dec 2010)

How about turning the wood 180 so that the magnet is on the blade, no problem with the set then.


----------



## GrahamRounce (2 Dec 2010)

> How about turning the wood 180 so that the magnet is on the blade, no problem with the set then.


Ahem! Yes, of course I was waiting for someone to suggest that! (Cough)

Oh well, a useful thing in the end.


----------



## Eric The Viking (7 Dec 2010)

It's still a good idea, but might I suggest...

... two identical strips, wide enough to cover, say, four teeth vertically, but thin enough to be springy, glued together at one end for a couple of inches. 

Slide onto the back of the blade until it's positioned about half way along, then hold the open two ends together with a bulldog clip or elastic bands. The kerf error ought to cancel out.

But it's only a starting point really - under cutting loads it will be different.

Cheers, 

E.


----------

